

Nokia's 41MP Lumia 1020 looks impressive - yread
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/1305711237/lumia-1020

======
mtgx
It actually doesn't seem that impressive. For all that much larger sensor and
the big bump on the back, I expected it to be much better than something like
Galaxy S4. But it only seems to have slightly more detail than S4 in daylight,
and a bit more detail in low-light. But from what I've read about Motorola X'
camera technology, it should be able to match or even exceed its details in
low-light at least, and without a huge camera bump on the back.

I think this is happening because they basically used the exact same tech as
in the 808 from a few years ago, and it might have neven gotten a little worse
when they ported it to WP8.

~~~
yread
Do you have a link to some technical description of the "camera technology"? I
have only found some fanboy blabberings about fast shutter speed.

EDIT: also did you RTFA? Re: "worse than 808":

>The Lumia 1020 holds even further promise this time around with a more modern
redesigned 41MP 1/1.5" back-side-illuminated sensor, a faster aperture at F2.2
versus the 808's F2.4, a six-element Zeiss lens with optical image
stabilization and the new Nokia-developed Pro Cam app.

